
How Hard Could It Be?: Lessons I Learned in the Army - terpua
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080301/how-hard-could-it-be-lessons-i-learned-in-the-army.html
======
xirium
Dup. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=125572>

